# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5000 Charging Problem



## Wifey86 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello, hopefully someone can help me!
I have had my laptop for a little over a year and it has been great, all problems so far have been because of stupid things I have done.

Anyway about 3 weeks ago I noticed that my charger was being "touchy" I had to wiggle the cord, move the laptop etc until it would charge again. It has gotten worse and worse till now I can barely get a charge at all. I am pretty confident that the problem in not the cord, but the connection between the laptop and the charger, I think the plates inside (not the stick in the middle but the "plates" on the sides) are pushed back in, and because I was wiggling it around a lot it kept getting worse and worse.

My other theory comes from someone who posted on a different forum that they said that they had problems charging until they cleaned out the fans in their laptop and then it charged fine. For some reason it appeared that overheated was causing it to not charge properly, that could be an addition to a problem, but I don't think it is the whole problem because I still have to wiggle it around a lot in order to get it to turn on because the battery is dead, and then that lasts only for a few minutes, then it stops charging again.

So to check out either of these theories I tried to take the case (bottom) off of my laptop, but there is 6 screws that wont come off, the keep on turning and turning, but won't unscrew all the way, I know this because I am using a magnetic screwdriver.

I also tried emailing Acer, but because I am using Firefox, for some reason it has an error, and I don't feel like trying to mess with them anyway. I hear they have horrible customer service.

Needless to say I am getting very frustrated, if anyone can help me in any way that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5000 Charging Problem*

Normally this is the case of a broken power jack. Sometimes the solder has come loose and be resoldered. If the jack is to badly damaged, it will have to be replaced.


----------



## Wifey86 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5000 Charging Problem*

My brother has just taken my laptop apart to try and fix it, and unfortunately Acer made it so you have to take THE WHOLE LAPTOP apart before you can get to anything. Literally! I think the only thing he didn't have to take off was the touchpad!!!!

Anyway he bent the jack to where everything is connected and now he is putting everything back into place to see if it was the problem. He said there was no dirt or buildup in the fans, but he did see a slight amount of overheating damage on my wireless card, I know that because for a while I was setting my laptop on my bed and it wasn't being vented enough.

So now I am waiting until he gets it all back together, hopefully he can get everything connected and working again, he should because he is really good at that stuff, and hopefully it will work!

I will let you know so you can put a solved thing on the title, or am I supposed to?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Wifey86 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5000 Charging Problem*

So far it appears to be fixed, my laptop has been put together and works *phew!* and it is charging right now without the cord been wiggled around. So I am pretty sure it is fixed!


----------

